

NSA Customer Appreciation Page - llambda
http://watchingover.us/

======
thetrumanshow
(See also: Goading the NSA and freaking out your friends)
[http://www.thiscallwillbemonitored.com/](http://www.thiscallwillbemonitored.com/)

I'm truly surprised that I haven't had a visit from one of those black
Suburbans yet.

------
TeMPOraL
This is great!

I actually learned something new from
[http://watchingover.us/appendix.html](http://watchingover.us/appendix.html).

